# Exercises for Misaligned Abs?



## Submerged (Jul 1, 2002)

Does anyone know how to correct misaligned abs?  I've tried dozens of different types of crunches and situps, and I always try to do them with symmetry...

Anybody else suffer my same prob?
(pic attached)


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 1, 2002)

You can't do anything about it. It's part of your genetics.


----------



## Fade (Jul 1, 2002)

That's true. Check out some body building mags. Plenty of pros have the samething.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2002)

Having perfectly "lined up" abs is just the luck of the draw. Don't worry about it though...develop them the best you can and they will still be very impressive if your BF% is low!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> You can't do anything about it. It's part of your genetics.



true.


----------



## TJohn (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> You can't do anything about it. It's part of your genetics.



I also agree.

TJohn


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2002)

Those things aren't gonna move anywhere, as said its just luck of the draw, thats what your stuck with.


----------



## msoper (Jul 1, 2002)

I have seen quite a few ppl with this.  Its genetics man. =(


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2002)

Yep, I'm one of em! They wont migrate, I promise...


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2002)

I think one sided sit ups ought to sort that out...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2002)

For size maybe, but the abs themselves aren't going to row the boat to line up with thier buddies from the east.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2002)

lol.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2002)

lmao infact.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2002)

There is no way of moving those plates.


----------

